# My journey into the Light



## RhushidaK (Nov 20, 2016)

By Bro. Rhushida Kashalkar,
2° Freemason

Joining Freemasonry seemed like destiny for me. A calling of ages, lighting the way for a lost soul.

I was interested in Mythology and Symbols since I was a kid. And the name Freemasonry kept coming up again and again. With Dan Brown’s Novel, my interest in it further grew. And thus began my research into it.

Did I find a global conspiracy and a bald steroid-pumped man named Mal’akh coming to kill me? No. Did I find an evil cabal of power-hungry men? Not at all. What I found were humble and jovial men gathering together to make society better. Collecting charity and providing food and education to the poor. Lighting villages and providing cancer aid. Teaching each other through symbolism and allegory to be better men, both for themselves and for the people they love.

In a world torn by religious extremism and greed, here were a group of men trying their best to spread tolerance and teach peace and charity to their fellow man.

I was 14 then. I am 24 now, when I have finally joined. For a decade, I read about these men, strict about their conduct and morals, but just as caring and forgiving in their demeanor. And with each page I read, I was impressed. The age for joining is 21 in India. I was ready. But since family is held of utmost importance in Freemasonry, I knew I had to wait till I was more stable in life. So I waited till I completed my Bachelor’s and Master’s Degree. I got a nice job that I loved, and I knew it was time to join.

But then it struck me. I personally knew no one who is a Freemason. So whome to contact? I found the website of GLI, and started searching everywhere for Freemasons. Found many, who further widened my knowledge about Freemasonry. I called a lot of people, collecting information about their lodges, and liked them all.

The final call I made was to W. Bro. Anant Wagle, the Worshipful master of Lodge General Williams No. 165. It was evening. And he was busy with work, so he said he would call back. I finished my work for the day, and left office, and had completely forgotten I had called him. While travelling, his call came. He explained to me all about the lodge General Williams, and asked me a few questions about how I came to know about Freemasonry, etc.

I was no longer under the dilemma on whether to join or not. I knew the answer. Yes. But I still was confused about which lodge to join. I told W. Bro. Wagle as such. He understood my state. He called me to meet the lodge on their next meeting for their usual dinner. I agreed.

Come Thursday, I was at the Masonic Temple at 8 pm. A dark brooding building sitting in the dark lit by a few lights off East Street. It reminded me of Konkan and the wooden bungalows with the sloping roofs. The building looked abandoned, and yet I could hear voices from deep inside. A black dog running about in the dark compound. An old man scurrying about from room to room. Was I scared? Hell yeah. Did I leave? Thankfully no.

From behind one of the walls came a man dressed in a black suit, with an ornate chain about his neck, a small sword jewel attached to it, and a decorated apron about his waist. I was expecting him to shout at me that why am I on their property. He didn’t. He greeted me. Welcomed me, and told me to write down my name on their guest ledger. He told me that their meeting is going on, and they would soon join me, and left. After about half an hour, W. Bro. Wagle and W. Bro. Gurudatta Tendulkar came. They greeted me, introduced me to the rest of the lodge. I was expecting strict and sombre faces. But I was greeted by warm smiles and laughter. Cold drinks and warm food. The insides of the temple were just as warm as the outsides were cold. The various lodge members asked me several questions about myself, and explained stuff about Freemasonry.

I liked what I saw. Men, much like myself, who held honour, duty and family above all. Something I search for in every person I meet. And here I am standing in a group of people who were filled to the brim with it. I had found a group of Ned Starks in a world full of Joffreys.

I joined the very next day. The ominous building I feared is the temple where I love to have tea now. The black dog running about in the dark now loves to bark and wag its tail when I come. The old man scurrying about, I now call _Dada _(Elder Brother) and he now serves me ice cream after dinner every meeting as he cooks our meals and takes care of the temple. The men I met are my brethren now. The Freemasons world over are my brethren now.

We might be made up of people not known beyond their social circles, or famous leaders like Nelson Mandela and Swami Vivekananda. But no matter how small an effort it be, no matter how small a dent we create, we Freemasons will try our best to make the world a better place.

Source: https://generalwilliams165.wordpress.com/2016/11/20/my-journey-into-the-light/


----------



## Bro Kulandaiswamy (Aug 19, 2019)

RhushidaK said:


> By Bro. Rhushida Kashalkar,
> 2° Freemason
> 
> Joining Freemasonry seemed like destiny for me. A calling of ages, lighting the way for a lost soul.
> ...


Are any study circles active in your area Brother? 

Regds,
Bro Rejis
Lodge Coorg 55. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------

